# The twofold growth of God's word (John Calvin)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2020)

The Word of God is said to grow two manner of ways; either when new disciples are brought to obey the same, or as every one of us profiteth and goeth forward therein.

John Calvin, _Commentary on the Acts of the Apostles_, ed. Henry Beveridge, trans. Christopher Fetherstone (1560; London, 1585) in _Calvin’s Commentaries_ (22 vols, Grand Rapids: Baker, 1993), 18a: 239.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

